# FOR THOSE OF YOU WITH KIDS AT HOME RIGHT NOW



## Sowsage (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## tx smoker (Mar 18, 2020)

That's cute!! If my kids are fighting, they are doing it for their country. The teacher drinking on the job part...guilty as charged   

Fire me...please,
Robert


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 18, 2020)

Only funny because its true


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 18, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Only funny because its true



What? The kids fighting or me getting fired for drinking on the job??   

Now where did I hide my beer?
Robert


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 18, 2020)

funny !!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 18, 2020)

Believe it or not ..  My neighbor was just telling me a little bit ago that he actually posted that... It's a small world ...


----------



## Sowsage (Mar 18, 2020)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Believe it or not ..  My neighbor was just telling me a little bit ago that he actually posted that... It's a small world ...


Well with the social media that we have today it does not take long to travel! Thats for sure!


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 18, 2020)

My wife home schooled our kids. She cracked up! Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Sarahfly (Mar 19, 2020)

ahhahha, waiting for somebody will pay the teacher.


----------



## Sowsage (Mar 19, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> My wife home schooled our kids. She cracked up! Thanks for the laugh.


We dont home school but I thought it was appropriate with all the schools shut down right now lol I'm sure a few can relate. Hats off to your wife for home schooling! Thats not something the average person can handle!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 21, 2020)

Good one!!!
Gary


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 21, 2020)

I have to retract my statement about the neighbor... he said he just posted it...  not came up with it ...


----------

